# Should I tie my tubes?



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

hehe, sorry for the pun. I see an opportunity, I gotta take my shot.

So everyone knows the junky tubes that come with wrist rockets. They're hard to pull back, stiff, and the pouches aren't great. Despite all that, I do like how they slide on the end of wire frame forks. It makes for a super clean attachment method. Do any of you know of a QUALITY rubber tubing that would fit a wire frame? Is is bad for tubing to force it over the forks (like stretching some 1840 on there). What do you think rubber heads?!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy i think recommends the Simplshot Small dipped latex tubes. I sometimes use the extra small in either single or mild pseudo for .177 bbs. I don't think the extra small will fit most "wrist rocket" sized forks.

https://simple-shot.com/vip/dipped-latex-slingshot-tubing-10/


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the small dipped latex tubing from simple shot. The inside diameter is only 1/8" but will easily slide on 1/4" rod with a little alcohol for lubricant. Be sure to let the alcohol evaporate before shooting or you get slapped in the face. The medium and large tubing from Simple Shot will slide on too, but I found the draw weight too heavy for me.

I received some amber tubing from. KawKan that has 1/4" diameter. Looks like it is pretty snappy but I haven't tried it yet. He said he got it from Text Shooter (Bill Herriman).

There was somebody on the other forum that posted a wire frame with 2040 tubing installed. I was able to get 2040 on my Daisy but it only lasted a few shots because of the damage done forcing it on.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry - Double post.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Already lots of excellent advice and I'm late to the party as usual.

This may be of interest to you also





Basically a visualisation of some of what Grandpa Grumpy has already said


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like the small dipped latex tubing from simple shot. The inside diameter is only 1/8" but will easily slide on 1/4" rod with a little alcohol for lubricant. Be sure to let the alcohol evaporate before shooting or you get slapped in the face. The medium and large tubing from Simple Shot will slide on too, but I found the draw weight too heavy for me.
> 
> I received some amber tubing from. KawKan that has 1/4" diameter. Looks like it is pretty snappy but I haven't tried it yet. He said he got it from Text Shooter (Bill Herriman).
> 
> There was somebody on the other forum that posted a wire frame with 2040 tubing installed. I was able to get 2040 on my Daisy but it only lasted a few shots because of the damage done forcing it on.


Thanks guys! I checked out the small amber tubing. What size is it? Or rather, what ammo would you recommend shooting with it? And what seems to be the difference between the black and amber?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Already lots of excellent advice and I'm late to the party as usual.
> 
> This may be of interest to you also
> 
> ...


Looks easy. Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I like the small dipped latex tubing from simple shot. The inside diameter is only 1/8" but will easily slide on 1/4" rod with a little alcohol for lubricant. Be sure to let the alcohol evaporate before shooting or you get slapped in the face. The medium and large tubing from Simple Shot will slide on too, but I found the draw weight too heavy for me.
> ...


If you are asking about the small dipped tubing from Simple Shot,difference is the black has some UV protection added and is supposed to be slightly slower. I always ordered amber until one time it was out of stock. I tried the black and could tell no difference. As for ammo size that will depend on your draw length. I cut the tubes at nine inches before tying on the pouch and get a forty plus draw lenght. Works fine with 3/8" steel. When I used a face anchor I used 5/16" steel.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried flat bands on your wire frame yet? Here is a video I made showing how I attach flats, 2040, 1632, and other small tubing on my Daisy F-16.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I notice dankung recommends 3060, but I never tried it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you want to attach looped tubes or flats to a wire frame the clamps from Bill Hays work great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a whole mess of various tubes...but loaned out all my wrist rocket type slingshots.

So when you get setup...please share some pics.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dankung 3060 works quite well on wire frame wrist rockets


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the input everyone! I'll be sure to experiment and try some of this stuff out.



MakoPat said:


> I have a whole mess of various tubes...but loaned out all my wrist rocket type slingshots.
> 
> So when you get setup...please share some pics.


Oh definitely! I'll send some pics out once I've got something that won't embarrass me


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Cjw said:


> If you want to attach looped tubes or flats to a wire frame the clamps from Bill Hays work great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get a set! I've been eyeing them for quite a while


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes. Tie those tubes.

As I have announced on far too many occasions, I am a big fan of wire-framed slingshots. After much experimentation, I have settled on pseudo tapered 1842s. Here is an example of my beloved Trumark FSX-2000 (the apex of wire-framed designs with rotating forks and a dual stabilizer) tricked out with pseudo 1842s and Romany tabs.

You can also wrap and tuck tubes onto the wire frame. Cutting off the junky tubes at the end of the fork leaves you with a grippy area to wrap and tuck. You can also use alcohol and push the crappy tubes all the way down for a more finished look.

I did not melt the ends of the purple paracord - so my slingshot looks like something Jim Henson would have shot.

Bill Hays' clamps are also a great solution and you end up with a clean looking slingshot.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Yes. Tie those tubes.
> 
> As I have announced on far too many occasions, I am a big fan of wire-framed slingshots. After much experimentation, I have settled on pseudo tapered 1842s. Here is an example of my beloved Trumark FSX-2000 (the apex of wire-framed designs with rotating forks and a dual stabilizer) tricked out with pseudo 1842s and Romany tabs.
> 
> ...


That's a great example of what I'd like to do to the forks! Daisy has nice wide forks, but they've got about 2+ inches of fork extending straight up, and your tubes/bands end up 4 inches above your hand. That's a lot of strain on the wrist, even when I've shot single 1840 tubes.


----------

